# FS: 90 Gallon Tank with Coralife T5 HO (PRICE REDUCED)



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,

I'm selling my 90 Gallon tank with a pine stand. In pristine condition, not a single scratch on this tank. I'll sell it with a Dual T5HO Coralife Light.

Tank with Stand - 350 OBO
Light Only - 125 OBO

Take the Package for 400. OBO



















Thanks,

Zee.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

pm has been sent


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

PM Replied! 

Make me an offer folks! I want this setup gone to make place for my next setup! I need my cash!!


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have the dimensions?

tks


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

These are the dimensions 48x18x24


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Reduced the price! Want to Sell this asap.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

New years bump!!!!!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

BUMP!!!! It'll make an awesome display tank for your living room! I have a 5 gallon pail of natural colour gravel that I can include with it!! Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just a helpful heads up, you are only allowed to post an item in one section as per the rules. I noticed you have this same ad in the freshwater equip & in the s/w section. You will probably want to delete one or the other as a mod will definitely delete one if you don't. Some pictures might help as well.Good luck with the sale


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't know about that rule. I thought I could advertise in Marine thread separately. I'll close the other thread!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

BUMP!!!! All cleaned up and ready to go!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

is this tank still available??


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!


----------

